# question about 6to4 relay implementations



## hviktor90 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello to everyone,

I need help with my diploma thesis. I have to test 6to4 relay implementations on freebsd FreeBSD. Which working 6to4 relay implementations are there out for openbsd OpenBSD? (including the tunnel maker software)

Thank you for any of the answers!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2013)

FreeBSD, OpenBSD, make up your mind. They are far from the same. This forum deals with FreeBSD only.


----------



## hviktor90 (Mar 27, 2013)

Uhh, I'm sorry. It was a copy/paste failure! I'm interesting only in FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2013)

We have gif(4) and faith(4) in the base. There's also net/sixxs-aiccu.


----------

